# SS 03.06.17 - Bernstein #3 "Kaddish"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Leonard Bernstein (1918 - 1990)*

Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" 

1. Invocation - Kaddish 1
2. Din-Torah - Kaddish 2
3. Scherzo - Kaddish 3 - Finale. Fugue-Tutti

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up. This week it's Leonard Bernstein's Kaddish which was dedicated to the memory of John F. Kennedy. I love all three of Lenny's Symphonies so will be looking forward to giving this one a spin.

I'll be listening to the original version:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic/Columbus Boychoir and Camerata Singers
Soloist: Jennie Tourel
Narrator: Felicia Montealegre

And the revised version:









Leonard Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra/Vienna Boys' Choir
Soloist: Montserrat Caballe
Narrator: Michael Wager


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
My choice this week.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll give Marin Alsop's recording a spin.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Same recording as Pugg and RDB:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll give Marin Alsop's recording a spin.


I will go with this one too


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll give Marin Alsop's recording a spin.


My spin to this


----------

